# Ita submitted but not lodged yet!!!



## nedian2k (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello Folks,
I would like to ask you that i have submitted my ITA with all required documents on 31 Dec 2012 , In website i can only see the application no. but in lodgement its showing only Dash'-' , kindly advise.

Thanks


----------

